

Reddit discussion on programmers working overtime without pay - CGudapati
http://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/comments/2026bq/reduce_the_workweek_to_30_hours_nyt/cfzlgiw

======
roflson
I think this is bang on. The startup I work at is increasingly slipping into
this mode; people are in the office from 9-5. Email conversations go from
6-10pm, people submit code until 1am.

Normally this would be great. But the number of bugs, and the quality and
uptime of our services is really starting to slip.

Throw in a long commute, and life becomes pretty difficult.

